# Leopard Gecko Names?



## kierstonpotter (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys!

I am adopting two leopard geckos that are roughly four years old and have been living together in a 30 gallon aquarium ever since. One, a tangerine gecko is female, and the other, a common leopard gecko, is male. I am looking to rename them and hoping that you have ideas for the pair! I am leaning towards Bonnie and Clyde or Bart and Lisa. However, my last name is Potter so that could present clever opportunities. Also, I like dragon or dinosaur names like Spyro, Rex, Little Foot, or Yoshi.  Opinions or ideas?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tango and Cash


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

As I'm a major Harry Potter nerd and your surname is Potter, its got to be James and Lily or Harry and Ginny!


----------



## kierstonpotter (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! I never thought about James and Lily! That's really clever  I was also nerdily thinking Peach and Mario. Or even Harry and Sally


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Bein slightly older - Bugsy and Tallulah!


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> Tango and Cash


I have two called that


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Bart and Lisa wouldnt be right thats incest! lol

Mario and Princess Peach :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

I am considering getting two small beardies from Pets at Home, that do not seem to be findindg a home very quicklyand I would hate for them to be seperated after all this time!!

If i do go down that route I will be naming them Chakademus and Pliers (only those of a certain age will understand:lol2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Geeecko said:


> I am considering getting two small beardies from Pets at Home, that do not seem to be findindg a home very quicklyand I would hate for them to be seperated after all this time!!
> 
> If i do go down that route I will be naming them Chakademus and Pliers (only those of a certain age will understand:lol2


Problem is Geecko beardeds being housed together tend to fight mroe than leos would :/ I would be very careful about getting them without having two setups in case you do need to seperate them. Again not saying it cant be done but you have got to be prepared in case.

Btw its Chaka Demus and Pliers


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

dramen said:


> Problem is Geecko beardeds being housed together tend to fight mroe than leos would :/ I would be very careful about getting them without having two setups in case you do need to seperate them. Again not saying it cant be done but you have got to be prepared in case.
> 
> Btw its Chaka Demus and Pliers


 
Glad you have told me the first bit. It just upset me seeing them in there, they look so friendly with each other and I did not want to think of them being seperated and lonely ( I am too soft)

I think I better stay away from pet shops:lol2:


----------

